# shop unit viv stack



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

This is the plan (excuse my horrible paint skills)










Now I was wondering if anyone has a buildingplan for 1 of those seperate vivs. I'd stack 'em so won't need a plan of the entire thing, just 1 of the 3ft x 1,5ft x ..ft vivs


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Have you tried:

LX48 Beech Stackable Vivariums [VLX48BeechStack] - £249.99 : Homes 4 Reptiles - Buy Vivariums online for Reptiles and Snakes UK

or

Stackable VX Vivariums (3 High) : Homes 4 Reptiles - Buy Vivariums online for Reptiles and Snakes UK

I just bought this:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

can't see the sizes properly but send me a PM


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

sandfly said:


> Have you tried:
> 
> LX48 Beech Stackable Vivariums [VLX48BeechStack] - £249.99 : Homes 4 Reptiles - Buy Vivariums online for Reptiles and Snakes UK
> 
> ...


Wow thanks! I don't even think I can buy the material for that amount of money, they're damn cheap!

Gonna find out if they ship to Belgium :blush:


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Also found this. I think this is the manufactures.

Vivexotic Stackable Vivariums


----------

